
2019 DC-Baltimore Perl Workshop CFP Open - awwaiid
https://dcbpw.org/dcbpw2019/
======
awwaiid
The DC and Baltimore Perlmongers invite you to join us for a workshop at the
Silver Spring Civic Building in Silver Spring, Maryland on Saturday, April 6,
2019. The workshop will have two tracks of speakers, discussing innovative,
exciting, and fun real-world usage of Perl and related technologies.

We also have a CFP open for a few more weeks -- we welcome any and all Perly-
glot proposals! Anything from an introduction to Perl and tooling to how you
deployed your latest Perl app on Kubernetes. We love it all!

------
equalunique
Related page on MeetUp: [https://www.meetup.com/Baltimore-Perl-
Mongers/events/2564689...](https://www.meetup.com/Baltimore-Perl-
Mongers/events/256468935/)

